# MMS 'Sending..' with WiFi enabled



## MitchFultz

I attempted to search for this issue but was unable to find a fix.

I have a VZW S3 running the latest CM nightlies compiled by Imoseyon and I live in a 4g area.

My issue is with sending and receiving MMS while I am connected to WiFi If I attempt to send a picture with WiFi enabled and connected, with my VZW 4g enabled still in the background, it just hangs and says Sending.. It will stay like this until I disconnect from WiFi and press and hold the message, click edit, and then resend it with my VZW connection. After doing this it sends right away.

This is an annoyance because I like to stay connected to WiFi but if I do, I do not receive MMS because I can neither send nor receive over WiFi for some reason.

I am using the stock messaging app and haven't made any system changes.

Are there changes that I need to make with my home network setup such as forwarding ports on my router or something? Or is this just something I am forced to deal with?

Thanks for any help and if you need more information please let me know, thanks!


----------



## hall

No responses to this? I ran into this as well and was quite surprised it doesn't handle it better. My first thought was it's related to how it insists on using WiFi over data and it refuses to toggle off WiFi as needed...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13

Yea I have this issue also

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MitchFultz

I haven't been able to find a fix yet. I'm still looking online and trying different things.


----------



## hall

I sent and received an MMS (to myself) with WiFi on last night. I did have trouble receiving MMS from others though. I wonder if sending works since the phone knows to quietly toggle data modes and in the case of sending to myself, it was still out of WiFi long enough to get that incoming MMS?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digdarx

hey, just got my s4 on verizon last week and i'm having the same issue as the OP.. only difference is i am able to receive mms (be it picture messages or group messages) as long as mobile data is turned on (regardless of whether wifi is on and connected)

the issue for me is completely based on sending picture or group messages, or even just replying to a group message that i'm a part of when wifi is connected, it's strange too because when i hit send i clearly see the 4g logo pop up in the notification bar and the little arrows color up with green and orange like it's sending data but in the end it just hangs and the message is never actually delivered and then i have to delete the message, turn off wifi, resend successfully, and turn wifi back on

anyway, i'll continue looking for a fix as well as it's a bit annoying to have to turn off wifi just to send/reply to an mms message

please let me know if you guys have any luck as well, thanks!


----------



## bornx

You cannot ever send or receive MMS over WiFi. This is done solely over mobile data. The issue here is whether or not your ROM disables mobile data while connected to WiFi. If it automatically disables mobile data in an attempt to save battery (I would assume), you won't be able to receive MMS messages. There may be a workaround, but I don't know what it might be. Perhaps an app that will disable WiFi briefly and allow the device to check for new incoming MMS at some user-defined interval.


----------



## digdarx

i understand that mms messages can never be sent/received over wifi, however both mobile data and wifi are being left on in this case.. and like i said when receiving mms i'm not having any issues while both wifi and mobile data are turned on, if i have mobile data turned off in this situation of just receiving mms then i won't actually see the message, instead i'll see a text message from the sender and all the message will be is a button that says download which will not work until mobile data is turned on

it's only when sending an mms that i must turn off wifi for it to go through successfully, which is strange because if i leave everything alone (wifi and mobile data both connected and on) the 4g logo does pop up next to my active wifi connection and appears to try and send the mms but in the end it does just end up disappearing and the mms itself just hangs on a status of sending/pending

by no means is this critical, however it's a small annoyance that should be a fairly simple fix as it does clearly appear to just be a bug (whether it be in samsung's touchwiz or just android in general?)


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Ya this does not work properly on some roms. I have found that it usually works fine on roms that stay closer to stock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DiSiD

You may not like this solution, but it works. Use goSMS, it specifically allows MMS over Wi-Fi. I read anything I could, and people talked about updating radios and stuff, but to me, just using that app was very simple solution. That way you can keep your Wi-Fi on without any interruption.


----------



## hall

Don't you have to be logged in and it goes through GoSMS' servers?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

